

SOPA Sponsors Received 4X in Contributions from Hollywood as from Silicon Valley - luigi
http://maplight.org/content/72896

======
MarkPNeyer
this has nothign to do with sopa, do not read it.

[https://plus.google.com/107304794162956058165/posts/bRpzedGR...](https://plus.google.com/107304794162956058165/posts/bRpzedGRihy)

